# Final Judgment



## RJ Spencer (Nov 14, 2019)

I've been looking into Historical Pre-millennialism a lot lately. One of the things that started me on this road is the length of the final judgment. Surely it will take God quite a long time to judge the entire world, going through the sins of each individual. In my research I found something rather interesting that Berkhof had said; 

_c. The time of the judgment 
The final judgment will naturally be at the end of the world, and will follow immediately after the resurrection of the dead, John 5:28, 29; Rev. 20:12, 13. The duration of the judgment cannot be determined. The Bible speaks of "the day of judgment," but this does not necessarily mean that it will be a day of twenty-four hours. Neither is 
195 there any ground to assert with the Pre-millenarians that it will be a day of a thousand years._
https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/lastday.html

My question: Is he speaking in general about their overuse of the day = a thousand years verse? Are there any pre-millennials that believe that the Final judgment will last the entirety of the Millennium?


----------



## RJ Spencer (Nov 14, 2019)

Never mind, I didn't think this one through. They believe the final judgment happens After the millennium, not during.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 15, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I've been looking into Historical Pre-millennialism a lot lately. One of the things that started me on this road is the length of the final judgment. Surely it will take God quite a long time to judge the entire world, going through the sins of each individual. In my research I found something rather interesting that Berkhof had said;
> 
> _c. The time of the judgment
> The final judgment will naturally be at the end of the world, and will follow immediately after the resurrection of the dead, John 5:28, 29; Rev. 20:12, 13. The duration of the judgment cannot be determined. The Bible speaks of "the day of judgment," but this does not necessarily mean that it will be a day of twenty-four hours. Neither is
> ...


No, but we do see the final judgment reserved for just resurrected lost sinners.


----------

